# Newsboy coming along



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That's the bike Louis XIV would ride.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Come on, you couldn't even cut and cap that cable? 

You don't give me full pics, you get my best, biting critiques instead


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Come on, you couldn't even cut and cap that cable?
> 
> You don't give me full pics, you get my best, biting critiques instead


Haha! A better question is asking him if he's seen the bike in person yet.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Newsboy's just one of those bikes, isn't it? 

Years ago at the shop we got one in and a pretty eccentric local who'd wander in for chats about his collection of vintage cars and motorcycles saw it and said, "That's mine." 

I doubt he ever rode it, and probably didn't care. When he came to get it he just said, "Oh man that's a nice piece."


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, I've seen this bike. I have been grinding away at it for a while. A forum regular pointed it out to me (and picked it up!) from a non-NYC Craigslist. Over the last couple of years I have been working on this restoration. When I got the bike it had an LX build (but it did have the rear roller cam. All that will remain from the original build are the bars, rear brake and Dia Compe brake levers. The final piece, for me, is to figure out what kind of pedals to put on this - either those old school carbon/plastic flats if the bike ends up more of a cruiser or SPDs if I ride it more.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

suntour xc pro pedals. this is one bike to have a cbr cranks on. nitto post. salsa stem.what else? maybe a huret derrailleur rolling a 3 sp drive train.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Newsboy's just one of those bikes, isn't it?
> 
> Years ago at the shop we got one in and a pretty eccentric local who'd wander in for chats about his collection of vintage cars and motorcycles saw it and said, "That's mine."
> 
> I doubt he ever rode it, and probably didn't care. When he came to get it he just said, "Oh man that's a nice piece."


yep.

you've become quite the neo retro guy, pig.

nice brake.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yep.
> 
> you've become quite the neo retro guy.


harsh..


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> suntour xc pro pedals. this is one bike to have a cbr cranks on. nitto post. salsa stem.what else? maybe a huret derrailleur rolling a 3 sp drive train.


Actualy Shimano (XT and Dura Ace) 1x8 drive train. Cunningham curved post and clamp on stem. Its going to be flashy.

Here is the before.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Actualy Shimano (XT and Dura Ace) 1x8 drive train. Cunningham curved post and clamp on stem. Its going to be flashy.


Nice looking frame. Why so much seatpost showing though? :devil:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yep.
> 
> you've become quite the neo retro guy, pig.
> 
> nice brake.


As I recall, its just a shame that the rear one wasn't hydraulic. That's a whole mess o' housing.

That said, I'd buy one if I got the chance and was - this close to pulling the trigger on a Roots a couple of years ago. I bought a Hunter instead to support the working instead of feeding my own nostalgia.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

This belongs in the trade thread! I'll give you a Giant with Deore parts for it. (Jedi mind trick.)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> harsh..


haha. Well, I think it's cool as it's super neat stuff that Charlie makes today and it puts Charlie's great mind, skills and know-how to use. It's neat to see how some of the stuff has evolved a bit...

That said, I personally enjoy seeing bikes like they're right out of a magazine picture from back in the day. Miss those good ol' days.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Neo Retro build ... almost done.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nothing beats the lines of a true cantilever frame. Nothing. Detail shot of the chain keeper please?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice use of a setback post to make the geometry work for you. original seat angle on that frame looks steep.
Beautifull build..


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Incredibly cool :thumbsup:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my... Is that a Charlie-built chain guide?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> Oh my... Is that a Charlie-built chain guide?


Yep. Ti and Aluminum Rerailleur up front.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Detail.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You need to race this bike!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

God that hot. What's your address? And when do you go out for lunch?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Neo Retro build ... almost done.


wow. I have to say it looks pretty great.

This coming from someone that's not into Newsboys.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow! That is nice. I'm impressed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it needs a diamond encrusted head badge.

(beautifull lines on this bike)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> it needs a diamond encrusted head badge.


Working on one more detail...


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Wow. Simply beautiful.

Love the pic on Facebook with it's larger cousin. You should post that up as well.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

benwitt11 said:


> ...with it's larger cousin.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Noah's bike is getting prison raped. 


All joking aside, thats a great pic.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Noah's bike is getting prison raped.
> 
> All joking aside, thats a great pic.


They are on the same gang. the small bike rules the ti possee. They get threatenned by carbon bikes.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Either somebody is a dwarf or somebody is a mutant giant. LOL Histerical foto.:thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That just doesn't even compute. Must be the angle of the pic or something. 

What sizes are we talking about? Is the big one some one off custom deal or what?

Very cool pic to be sure!


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wonder what if it had a LD stem and off road drops. Just a couple more curves...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Either somebody is a dwarf or somebody is a mutant giant. LOL Histerical foto.:thumbsup:


well.. they both got their newsboys. it's not for every putz in town.:thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wow. I have to say it looks pretty great.
> 
> This coming from someone that's not into Newsboys.


Ditto.

I think the curved seat post detracts somewhat the curves of the bike. I think a straight seat post would love just marvelous, but obviously it just a personal preference. Nice touch on the chain guide, though honestly, if you have a good chain line you'll never need it. I run my Rhygin as a 1x8 and my chain never falls off and I beat the crap out of the thing. That being said, nice touch nonetheless. Lastly, the unicrown fork is perfect for the design of the bike. Just perfect.

By the way, you're going to poke your eye out with the position of the seat clamp lever!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I think the curved seat post detracts somewhat the curves of the bike.


... but he needs the setback.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

sExcellent!


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

halaburt

Are both custom or is the big one a custom job?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> sExcellent!


redmantra, if you own & want to sell that headset in your avatar, please mail me 

noah, as I've said before, lovely Nboy


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

car bone said:


> halaburt
> 
> Are both custom or is the big one a custom job?


Frames are a stock L and stock S.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

halaburt said:


> Frames are a stock L and stock S.


I thought yours had custom 140mm rear spacing?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> I thought yours had custom 140mm rear spacing?


Well OK. Let me revise.

Frames are an almost-stock L (with custom 140mm rear dropouts) and a stock S.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

halaburt said:


> Frames are a stock L and stock S.


Ok I don't know if its the angle or what it is but the big one looks really big. I just thought it was some custom job. Like XXL


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Love that pic. Just great. Someday I'd like one of these, probably not going to happen. I just love the lines, especially with a Type 2 in it!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

the 3 sizes

s(15"), m(17") & l(19")


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of ti.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

newsboymerlin said:


> the 3 sizes
> 
> s(15"), m(17") & l(19")


Boom! There it is! The Merlin Museum. I bow down to you, sir - that's some focused collecting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mainlyfats said:


> Boom! There it is! The Merlin Museum. I bow down to you, sir - that's some focused collecting. :thumbsup:


75% without chains or cables!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Uhh, chains and cables are for riding, dude.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> 75% without chains or cables!


66% probably don't fit, so he's doing better than me percentage-wise for actually rideable bikes!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice, newsboys with some sex-toy length stems from back in the days when they still made 150mm stems.


----------

